

Ask HN:  How to change Apple ID to an email address so I can use Find My iPhone? - amichail

The Find My iPhone feature only works with Apple IDs that are email addresses.<p>Is there some way for me to change my Apple ID to an email address?
======
cd34
You need to talk to an applecare person if I recall. I consolidated two
accounts into one a while back - it took them about five minutes.

